# VW CC Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) Retrofit



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

hi

i am trying to retrofit ACC on my 2014 VW CC
i change the ABS pump and coded with my old code and cleared all faults
now i connected radar then i get few more faults in Engine module and Steering wheel module
i searched coding for steering wheel but only older version showed up with 7 digit coding
in new version, i don't see option to choose for ACC
can someone help me how to finish this up?
i think i am very close to final step here


```
Wednesday,21,January,2015,16:43:03:03994
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.10.0.0
Data version: 20141022


VIN: WVWRP7AN9EE530757   License Plate: 
Mileage: 12570km-7810mi   Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: AN (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 15 16 17 19 25 2E 36 37 3C 42 44 46 4F
          52 53 55 56 62 65 6C 72 75 77 A5

VIN: WVWRP7AN9EE530757   Mileage: 12570km-7810miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
3C-Lane Change -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
75-Telematics -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
A5-Frt Sens. Drv. Assist -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF)       Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
   Part No SW: 06J 906 027 GP    HW: 06J 907 309 B
   Component: MED17.5.2 TFSI 2 06 5696  
   Revision: PAH04---    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 040401081C070360
   Shop #: WSC 05311 123 08193
   VCID: 7F23D4482EF2E6D9161-802A

2 Faults Found:
053283 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for Automatic Distance Regulation 
               U1023 - 000 -  - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 12572 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 16:27:09

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 757 /min
                    Load: 15.7 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 87.0캜
                    Temperature: 39.0캜
                    Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 13.843 V

005703 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus 
               P1647 - 000 -  - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11100000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 12572 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 16:27:11

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 757 /min
                    Load: 15.7 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 87.0캜
                    Temperature: 39.0캜
                    Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 13.843 V

Readiness: 1110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans        Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
   Part No SW: 02E 300 062 C    HW: 02E 927 770 AL
   Component: GSG DSG AG6     521 4017  
   Revision: 05652104    Serial number: 00001401310294
   Coding: 0000020
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 150F16E03C8E0C89ACD-8040

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
   Part No SW: 3AD 614 109 L    HW: 3AD 614 109 L
   Component: J104   C2 450M VE0C 0030  
   Revision: --H07---    Serial number: 00000003145796
   Coding: 0004495
   Shop #: WSC 98765 666 36247
   VCID: 3957FA50705608E9685-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 CC    HW: 3AA 907 044 CC
   Component: Climatronic   H05 0505  
   Revision: 00001K02    
   Coding: 0714019048
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
   VCID: 73CB0878DABAB2B9629-8026

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 R    HW: 3AA 937 087 R
   Component: BCM PQ47 H++  422 0475  
   Revision: BD422001    
   Coding: 0008000000000000008C0281B4008BC4277D0B0845200D20E484402400C0
   Shop #: WSC 05311 123 08193
   VCID: 49B78A90E0B69869F85-801C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 H    HW: 3C8 955 119 H
   Component: WWS464 080214  024 0644 
   Coding: 044D9D

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547     HW: 5Q0 955 547   Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
   Component: RLFS  024 0042 
   Coding: 0728DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels: 3AA-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 919 475 M    HW: 4H0 919 475 E
   Component: PARKHILFE PLA H06 0030  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 56261315600555
   Coding: 348107
   Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2C000000000 002011
   ROD: EV_EPHVA2C000000000_VN35.rod
   VCID: 45AF86A0C4AE7C091CD-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 567 A    HW: 3AA 907 567 
   Component: AC201  NAR A    036 0170  
   Revision: 00036000    Serial number: 00000000551783
   Coding: 0020000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3851FF544B5C11E197B-806D

2 Faults Found:
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
            005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100101
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 12
                    Mileage: 12572 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 16:36:14

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 2

01314 - Engine Control Module 
            013 - Check DTC Memory
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101101
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 12
                    Mileage: 12572 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 16:36:14

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 4


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 AE    HW: 5N0 959 655 AE
   Component: J234__517 VW10 HI   2418  
   Revision: 28019000    Serial number: 003N5P1RKJYS  
   Coding: 0012599
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 002157B4530C99216FB-8055

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 339 A
   Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 003 0001

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000000FGAD

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0005.12.130000300000660077?63

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 660077?6332MTS618780244 ?63

   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 80244 ?6342MTS621960244 ?63

   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 60244 ?6351HTS67SCMLCKR ?63

   Subsystem 7 - Serial number: MLCKR ?6361HTS6GH5ILCKR ?63

   Subsystem 8 - Serial number: ILCKR ?63727TS64H3DKCKR ?63

   Subsystem 9 - Serial number: DKCKR ?63827TS67GUCKCKR 

   Subsystem 10 - Serial number: CKCKR 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 CN    HW: 5K0 953 569 AS
   Component: LENKS.MODUL   016 0140  
   Revision: FF010042    Serial number: 20140214201263
   Coding: 299A270003
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
   ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
   VCID: 73CB0878DABAB2B9629-8026

   Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542     HW: 5K0 959 542   Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
   Component: E221__MFL-TAS  H06 0010 
   Coding: 830000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 920 971 E    HW: 3C8 920 971 E
   Component: KOMBI         H04 0811  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 240F00
   Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04721
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
   VCID: 2F43C4087612D659C61-807A

1 Fault Found:
12858113 - Invalid Data Received from Cruise Control Front Distance Range Sensor 
          U0433 00 [008] - -
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 29
                    Reset counter: 51
                    Mileage: 12570 km
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 10:43:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AN    HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
   Component: J533  Gateway H56 1642  
   Revision:   H56       Serial number: 160214F1001134
   Coding: 469006
   Shop #: WSC 05314 123 00001
   VCID: 7CD92344FFE4FDC1333-8029

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
            000 -  -  - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 12528 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 10:02:13


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 D    HW: 3AA 959 799 D
   Component:    IMMO         091 0409  
   Revision: 00091000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
   VCID: 49B78A9020B69869F85-801C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
   Component:    ELV          029 0380
   3C0905861J     ELV          029 0380   

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810)       Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 E    HW: 3C8 959 760 E
   Component: Sitzmemory    H05 3101  
   Revision: 00H05000    
   Coding: 000039
   Shop #: WSC 40022 666 40022
   VCID: 3753FC6886421E999E1-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506)       Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 L    HW: 3C0 035 684 L
   Component: RNS-MID       H23 5374  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7P3050032
   Coding: 0400040204000096000F
   Shop #: WSC 05314 123 00001
   VCID: 2C79D3044F04AD41E33-8079

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 919 859 
   Component: NAR V7  8050 

2 Faults Found:
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 95
                    Reset counter: 11
                    Mileage: 10312 km
                    Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 147
                    Reset counter: 11
                    Mileage: 10312 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 566 C    HW: 4G0 907 566 
   Component: J769  SWA MasterH02 0010  
   Revision: 00H02000    Serial number: 6PZ 010 316-09
   Coding: 0000174
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3957FA50705608E9685-806C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 907 568 C
   Component: J0770_SWA_Slave_H02 0010

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6PZ 010 316-29

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 5F30.08.1300H02000AMS16102

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: S16102

2 Faults Found:
02854 - Warning Lamp for Lane Change Assistance (in right exterior mirror) (K234) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 12
                    Mileage: 12484 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.01.01
                    Time: 00:00:00

02853 - Warning Lamp for Lane Change Assistance (in left exterior mirror) (K233) 
            010 - Open or Short to Plus
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101010
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 12
                    Mileage: 12484 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2013.01.01
                    Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 701     HW: 3C0 959 793 C
   Component: TUER-SG FT    002 0555  
   Revision: 12110009    Serial number: 0008139649
   Coding: 0015BF
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
   VCID: 6DFF1E00BC9E6449B4D-8038

   Slave Driver: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 D    HW: 3C8 959 795   Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
   Component: J388__TSG-HL  004 0501 
   Serial number: 00000003845201      
   Coding: 0104D8

2 Faults Found:
66561 - Motor for mirror fold-in 
          B11F6 01 [008] - Electrical Failure
          Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 46
                    Mileage: 12327 km
                    Date: 2015.01.19
                    Time: 11:47:36

133120 - Warning Light for Rear Door 
          B11F7 01 [009] - Electrical Failure
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 231
                    Mileage: 10752 km
                    Date: 2014.12.28
                    Time: 20:39:36


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R    HW: 5N1 909 148 J
   Component: J500__APA-BS KL.303 1401  
   Revision: 1BH04739    Serial number: 00140400006601
   Coding: 0000258
   Shop #: WSC 66360 000 34391
   VCID: 41A792B018865029205-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 3C0-959-799-46.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 D    HW: 3AA 959 799 D
   Component:    KESSY PQ47   091 0375  
   Revision: 00091000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 1B910F8001A64E3E76021C3FF08A8F0E10790233042798
   Shop #: WSC 05311 123 08193
   VCID: 49B78A9020B69869F85-801C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

   Subsystem 2 - Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Subsystem 3 - Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

   Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3AA 962 243 D
   Component: GEB.F.Heckoef       0811

1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 22
                    Mileage: 11039 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2014.12.31
                    Time: 00:55:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520)       Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 532     HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
   Component: EZE_2         H56 1642  
   Revision:   H56       Serial number: 160214F1001134
   Coding: 01030108
   Shop #: WSC 05314 123 00001
   VCID: 6FC30408BE929659861-803A

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591     HW: 6R0 959 591 
   Component: J245/J878  H04 0054 
   Coding: 000006

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 3C8 919 204 A    HW: 3C8 919 204 A
   Component: Analoguhr  005 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 702     HW: 3C0 959 792 C
   Component: TUER-SG BT    002 0555  
   Revision: 14110009    Serial number: 0008150172
   Coding: 0015BE
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
   VCID: 6EFD190CB1989F518D7-803B

   Slave Passenger: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 D    HW: 3C8 959 794   Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
   Component: J389__TSG-HR  004 0501 
   Serial number: 00000003831455      
   Coding: 010498

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake        Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 H    HW: 3AA 907 801 H
   Component: J540 EPB4  VW-86594 0010  
   Revision:   H19       Serial number: 00000001965401
   Coding: 0022156
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 364DF16C4148E791857-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range (J745)       Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F    HW: 7L6 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-ECU       H04 0111  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 071200010B000400
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 08193
   ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
   ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod
   VCID: 3753FC688E421E999E1-8062

   Left_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329     HW: 1T0 941 329 
   Component: LeiMo links  H06 0007 
   Coding: 350000

   Right_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329     HW: 1T0 941 329 
   Component: LeiMo rechts  H06 0007 
   Coding: 350000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506)       Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
   Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 L    HW: 3C0 035 684 L
   Component: RNS-MID       H23 5374  
   Revision: AB001001    Serial number: VWZ6Z7P3050032
   Coding: 0400040204000096000F
   Shop #: WSC 05314 123 00001
   VCID: 2C79D3044F04AD41E33-8079

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 919 859 
   Component: NAR V7  8050 

2 Faults Found:
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 95
                    Reset counter: 11
                    Mileage: 10312 km
                    Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 7
                    Fault Frequency: 147
                    Reset counter: 11
                    Mileage: 10312 km
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502)       Labels: 3AA-907-273.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 273 D    HW: 3AA 907 273 D
   Component: RDKBERU30     H09 0010  
   Serial number: 40000000015403
   ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU30 003012
   ROD: EV_RDKBERU30_SE36.rod
   VCID: 354FF660944EEC898CD-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.        Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 907 441     HW: 3C8 907 441 
   Component: J772__Rearview      0040  
   Revision: 00H13000    Serial number: 525PA8-J413679
   Coding: 0120008
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 67F36C2856624E19CE1-8032

1 Fault Found:
03006 - Back-up Camera System not calibrated 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 12
                    Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 75: Telematics (J949)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 561 035 285     HW: 561 035 285 
   Component: OCULowUSA     014 0102  
   Serial number: 000003554140517
   Coding: 02640402C2423A107F1606000000
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_OCULow 001010
   ROD: EV_OCULow_SE12.rod
   VCID: 538BA8F83AFAD2B9829-8006

1 Fault Found:
2103041 - Control Module 
          B1788 F0 [009] - Start Prohibition Deactivated
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 8
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 12
                    Mileage: 12572 km
                    Date: 2015.01.21
                    Time: 16:42:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5N0 035 729 A    HW: 5N0 035 729 A
   Component: TELEFON       H05 0592  
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007665732056
   Coding: 0A10030080010110
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVUMI 001007
   ROD: EV_UHVUMI.rod
   VCID: 2E7DD90C7118DF51CD7-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address A5: Frt Sens. Drv. Assist (R242)       Labels: 3AA-980-654.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 980 654 D    HW: 3AA 980 654 A
   Component: MFK_Gen1      H09 0300  
   Serial number: 0195033268
   Coding: 01000200010202110201040000010000
   Shop #: WSC 11850 758 115444
   ASAM Dataset: EV_47X 001639
   ROD: EV_47X.rod
   VCID: 3957FA50B85608E9685-806C

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:22)--------------------------
```


----------



## alexrizea (Jan 16, 2015)

hi akipal, 

I'm facing the same issue. Your scan looks like mine. 
as you said in module 01 there is no option for acc, only for ccs.

in the same time, when i plug the radar, i get the the spiral sign flashing in the dashboard. I did managed to do some steps forrward, or backwards... i will post them later, maybe we can do something together.
I still believe that there should be a change in the ABS coding, testing few but no luck.

I'll be back with my scan and some tests i did.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

have you try ENABLE via security access ?


----------



## alexrizea (Jan 16, 2015)

Any update?
Today i'm going to test the activation using a Vas, I'll post updates, if any

Spacewalker: can you be a little more specific?


----------



## dann1983 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi! I don't know if you did it but I have a 2015 cc with ACC heres my Scan with codings! Hope to be useful




```
Chassis Type: 3C (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 13 15 16 17 19 25 36 42 44 46 4C 4F 52 53 55
          56 61 62 72 77


01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CTHD)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 03C 906 026 BT    HW: 03C 907 309 M
   Component: 1.4l R4 TSI   H02 5320  
   Revision: LKH02---    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 00190032004401000000
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM14TSI01103C906026BT 001002
   ROD: EV_ECM14TSI01103C906026BT.rod
   VCID: 73E53947DA40F386991-8026

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 BN    HW: 3AA 614 109 BN
   Component: J104   C2 450M VE15 0040  
   Revision: --H07---    Serial number: 00000008281812
   Coding: 0085358
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 7AFB1463352A82CEDA7-802F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 044 BQ    HW: 3AA 907 044 BQ
   Component: Climatronic   H05 0607  
   Revision: 00001K02    
   Coding: 071400C849
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
   VCID: 800FE68B1BF6581E143-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 R    HW: 3AA 937 087 R
   Component: BCM PQ47 H++  422 0475  
   Revision: BD422001    
   Coding: 0008000000000000008C0080B40009642355040865200D20E484C72400C1
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 4999BBAFE04CD95603D-801C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 H    HW: 3C8 955 119 H
   Component: WWS464 060614  024 0644 
   Coding: 044D9D

   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 A    HW: 5Q0 955 547 A
   Component: RLHS  037 0059 
   Coding: 0228DD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels: 3AA-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 919 475 S    HW: 4H0 919 475 E
   Component: PARKHILFE PLA H06 0043  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 56201417900938
   Coding: 148207
   Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2C000000000 002014
   ROD: EV_EPHVA2C000000000_SE36.rod
   VCID: 4B9581A7E230CB46311-801E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 567 A    HW: 3AA 907 567 
   Component: AC201  RDW M    036 0170  
   Revision: 00036000    Serial number: 00000000635451
   Coding: 0010100
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
   VCID: 387FCE6B4BA650DE6C3-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 AE    HW: 5N0 959 655 AE
   Component: J234__50L VW10 HI   2418  
   Revision: 29020000    Serial number: 003N5PCZ6DG9  
   Coding: 0012364
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 800FE68BD3F6581E143-80D5

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MTS607041574 

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MTS625871594 

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS6CMSR0DKJ 

   Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS60BMR0DKJ 

   Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

   Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527)       Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
   Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 CT    HW: 5K0 953 569 AS
   Component: LENKS.MODUL   016 0140  
   Revision: FF010042    Serial number: 20140715100289
   Coding: 2182A70001
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
   ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
   VCID: 79F90B6FF82C89D6D3D-802C

   Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D    HW: 3C8 959 537 D
   Component: E221__MFL-TK6  H07 0022 
   Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 R    HW: 3C8 920 870 R
   Component: KOMBI         H03 0905  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 140F01
   Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04727
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
   VCID: 3A7BD463BDAA42CE9A7-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 AS    HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
   Component: J533  Gateway H56 1653  
   Revision:   H56       Serial number: 180714F1002364
   Coding: 469006
   Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
   VCID: 8109E38F18FC51161BD-80D4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 E    HW: 3AA 959 799 E
   Component:    IMMO         090 0409  
   Revision: 00090000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
   VCID: 4A9B84A3254AD24E0A7-801F

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
   Component:    ELV          029 0380
   3C0905861J     ELV          029 0380   

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810)       Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 E    HW: 3C8 959 760 E
   Component: Sitzmemory    H05 3101  
   Revision: 00H05000    
   Coding: 000039
   Shop #: WSC 40022 666 40022
   VCID: 377DCD5786B85FA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386)       Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 701     HW: 3C0 959 793 C
   Component: TUER-SG FT    002 0555  
   Revision: 12110009    Serial number: 0008861540
   Coding: 0211FF
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
   VCID: EDD1AF3F3C64A576CF5-80B8

   Slave Driver: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 D    HW: 3C8 959 795   Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
   Component: J388__TSG-HL  005 0501 
   Serial number: 00000004074229      
   Coding: 010098

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
   Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R    HW: 5N1 909 148 J
   Component: J500__APA-BS KL.302 1401  
   Revision: 1BH04739    Serial number: 00141890255901
   Coding: 0000258
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 4189A38F187C1116DBD-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 3C0-959-799-46.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 959 799 E    HW: 3AA 959 799 E
   Component: 09 KESSY PQ47   090 0375  
   Revision: 00090000    Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
   Coding: 01910A0001C60E76360494157200CFCE705C0013040798
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 4A9B84A3254AD24E0A7-801F

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
   Component: Neigungssensor  004 0611

   Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
   Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611

   Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3AA 962 243 D
   Component: GEB.F.Heckoef       0811

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520)       Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 532     HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
   Component: EZE_2         H56 1653  
   Revision:   H56       Serial number: 180714F1002364
   Coding: 00000008
   Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
   VCID: EFEDB5373E685766FD9-80BA

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 919 204 A    HW: 3C8 919 204 A
   Component: Analoguhr  005 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387)       Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 959 702     HW: 3C0 959 792 C
   Component: TUER-SG BT    002 0555  
   Revision: 14110009    Serial number: 0008848422
   Coding: 0211FE
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
   ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
   VCID: EED3A83331625E6EF6F-80BB

   Slave Passenger: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 D    HW: 3C8 959 794   Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
   Component: J389__TSG-HR  005 0501 
   Serial number: 00000003966813      
   Coding: 010098

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake        Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
   Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 J    HW: 3AA 907 801 J
   Component: J540 EPB4  VW-63206 0012  
   Revision:   H19       Serial number: 00000000195366
   Coding: 0022167
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00001
   VCID: 387FCE6B4BA650DE6C3-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745)       Labels: 5M0-907-357-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 F    HW: 7L6 907 357 C
   Component: AFS-ECU       H04 0111  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: --------------
   Coding: 079200000B000200
   Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt 002016
   ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFSPt.rod
   VCID: 377DCD578EB85FA6659-8062

   Left_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329     HW: 1T0 941 329 
   Component: LeiMo links  H06 0007 
   Coding: 350000

   Right_headlamp_power_output_stage: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 1T0 941 329     HW: 1T0 941 329 
   Component: LeiMo rechts  H06 0007 
   Coding: 350000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 F    HW: 3C8 035 195 F
   Component: RCD510        H05 5019  
   Revision: -----23S    Serial number: VWZ4Z3P1124303
   Coding: 0500040004000F
   Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
   VCID: 2B55E1274AF0EB46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840)       Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
   Part No SW: 7N0 907 534     HW: 7N0 907 530 AN
   Component: Batt.regelung H56 1653  
   Serial number: 180714F1002364
   Coding: 032F7864
   Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00001
   VCID: F1E9B34F285C4196EBD-80A4

   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 H    HW: 1K0 915 181 A
   Component: J367-BDM  H07 0180 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412)       Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
   Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 M    HW: 7P6 035 730 M
   Component: TELEFON       H16 4217  
   Revision: 1B001001    Serial number: 00007666444841
   Coding: 0A01000000010101
   Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00001
   ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720
   ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
   VCID: 3C77D27BB79E7CFE88B-8069

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok
Now everything seems ok
No error code and ACC works
Front Assist with City Emergency Brake works as well
One day, a car in front of me made sudden right turn
i was able to just pass it around since it was moving out of my way
But CEB engaged and brakes down
My only concern now is ACC and DSG
I know it should slow down to 0 mph and start moving with tapping on gas pedal
It is also called as stop and go
But some how my system is not acting like that
It just disengages ACC below 24 mph ( 30km/h )


----------



## hmthakur (Mar 22, 2015)

Can you tell me that is possible to retrofit steering with CCS ON POLO 1.2 gt tsi dsg 2015 model. Vcds scan given below 

Monday,16,November,2015,20:00:32:30570
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140905


VIN: MEXC15608FT079060 License Plate: 4



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 60 (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 44

VIN: MEXC15608FT079060 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CBZB) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03F 906 070 KC HW: 03F 907 309 AJ
Component: SIMOS10.22AH10 6270 
Revision: --H10--- Serial number: 
Coding: 00250056230400080000
Shop #: WSC 00793 648 00255
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM12TFS02103F 004006
ROD: N/A
VCID: 6DD7B9F6BCE6947640B-8038

No ASAM data for: "EV_ECM12TFS02103F" (VW25) 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-927-769.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 062 R HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 431 6201 
Revision: 00043014 Serial number: CU501412085377
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3B7347AE7A12CAC68EF-806E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 6R0 907 379 BH HW: 6R0 907 379 AS
Component: ESP9.0i front H03 0001 
Serial number: --------------
Coding: 62DD2463422A03C94614246F4251C0800904
Shop #: WSC 01234 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Brake1ESP90iBOSCH 003020
ROD: EV_Brake1ESP90iBOSCH_AU21.rod
VCID: 850761560456CC3628B-80D0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 6R0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 907 044 P HW: 6R0 907 044 P
Component: Climatronic H12 0614 
Revision: V0000000 
VCID: 40893042D3F4A91EDBD-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 937 087 R HW: 6R0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ25 H+4 H34 0424 
Revision: BF034001 Serial number: 0681 336140556
Coding: 3AB02BBF08A10000003800007C2B9C910040414F608C0000200000000000
Shop #: WSC 124697 483 00190
VCID: 4C911472EFBC7D7E375-8019

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 AL HW: 6R0 959 802 AL Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: ------------- 006 5550 
Coding: 010000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 AH HW: 6R0 959 801 AH Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: ------------- 006 5550 
Coding: 010000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 6C0 959 442 HW: 6C0 959 442 
Component: E221__MFL-TAT H04 0019 
Coding: 240000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 L HW: 6R0 959 811 L
Component: ------------- 006 5550 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 L HW: 6R0 959 812 L
Component: ------------- 006 5550 
Coding: 020000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 6R0 959 655 J HW: 6R0 959 655 J
Component: VW10AirbagU06 H10 0020 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003GW00XAULG
Coding: 003036
Shop #: WSC 01234 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250 A01001
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW250.rod
VCID: 499F2D66E8CE68560C3-801C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 6RF 920 860 Q HW: 6RF 920 860 Q
Component: KOMBI H02 0152 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 140800
Shop #: WSC 01234 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04719
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 58B9F822236401DE83D-800D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 6R0 937 087 
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H34 0424 
Revision: BF034001 
Coding: 002300
Shop #: WSC 124697 483 00190
VCID: F0E9208223D4F99EEBD-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H02 0152 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EADD32EA0D08034EA59-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist (J500) Labels: 1Sx-909-144-44.clb
Part No SW: 1S2 909 144 P HW: 1S2 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ECU H61 1702 
Coding: 0001000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_SteerAssisNSK 014008
ROD: EV_SteerAssisNSK_SE12.rod
VCID: 418F3546D0FEA016D43-8014

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twiny (Jun 24, 2015)

akipal said:


> Ok
> Now everything seems ok
> No error code and ACC works


Always amazing to see posts where OP states he solved his problem but doesn't tell you how....

Really, this kind of topics was deserves a delete, this would avoid people wasting their reading something useless.
(_edit: i wrote topic*s*, but didn't even know then that you made a double post on this very same subject, sooo thank you again..._)

Cheers


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Twiny said:


> Always amazing to see posts where OP states he solved his problem but doesn't tell you how....
> 
> Really, this kind of topics was deserves a delete, this would avoid people wasting their reading something useless.
> (_edit: i wrote topic*s*, but didn't even know then that you made a double post on this very same subject, sooo thank you again..._)
> ...


if you are looking for some information from other people's hard work, just ask in gentle

i don't have much time to sit down and write down everything i did 
but when people explain what they are trying to do and ask me for help
i help them gladly

if you want to delete mine, just ignore it
just start a new thread with your story


----------



## EimanDk (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,

Do i understand this threat correctly ? Are you able to retrofit ACC in a VW 2015?

I have a Polo 2014 with front assist DGS and Cruise control . But I missed out ACC at the time I bought it.

Is there a way to enabled ACC ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

hello

my CC is 2014
front assist and ACC are different functionality but work in conjunction
for ACC, you would need front radar and cruise control system (you might need new ABS pump replaced)
for Front assist, you would need both front radar and also multifunction camera on windshield

but you have front assist system but no ACC?
normally ACC is not something you can just enable it




EimanDk said:


> Hi,
> Do i understand this threat correctly ? Are you able to retrofit ACC in a VW 2015?
> I have a Polo 2014 with front assist DGS and Cruise control . But I missed out ACC at the time I bought it.
> Is there a way to enabled ACC ?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strserg (Feb 20, 2019)

Did you manage to solve the problem?


----------

